# Suche jemanden, der mein programm überarbeitet



## gast (8. Mrz 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das zwar läuft aber vom Quellcode her ziemlich unschön ist!
Mit OOP hat das wohl auch noch nicht viel zu tun, aber ich bin gerade erst dabei mich da einzuarbeiten. Außerdem soll das ganze auf Windows, Linux und mac arbeiten. Es wäre furchtbar nett, wenn sich das mal jemand ansehen könnte.

Grüße,
Nicole


----------



## Samurider (8. Mrz 2004)

> Außerdem soll das ganze auf Windows, Linux und mac arbeiten


Wenn es in Java geschrieben ist, sollte es eigentlich auf jedem System laufen.


> aber vom Quellcode her ziemlich unschön


 auf http://java.sun.com/ gibt es irgendwo die Code Conventions, an die du dich halten solltest. Das sind allgemeine Regeln, wo und wie z.B. Klammern zu setzten sind, wie Variablen benannt werden sollten, u.s.w.


Wie viel Code hast du denn?
Bei 10 Zeilen schaue ich auch gerne drüber, bei 1000+ verlässt mich aber die Motivation, sorry.

Gruß,
JT


----------



## Beni (8. Mrz 2004)

Ich schliess mich JimTonic an. Wenn der Code nicht allzulange ist, sehe ich ihn mir an.

mfg Beni


----------



## bygones (8. Mrz 2004)

juhu, ich auch mit schaun...

"Yeah - finally the Scooby gang is back in the game"  :wink:


----------



## Gast (8. Mrz 2004)

Das Problem sind die line separators etc.
Ich arbeite unter Windows XP und wenn nach den line und file separators frage gibt er mir einen leeren String zurück?

Das Programm ist schon ein wenig länger...
Zu lang um es hier einfach rein zu schreiben, aber auf jedenfall unter 1000 Zeilen.
Könnte es vielleicht per email schicken und ihr entscheidet selber?

Gruß,
Nicole!


----------



## Beni (8. Mrz 2004)

Komischer Fehler...

Na dann schick mal.
benjamin_sigg@gmx.ch

mfg Beni


----------



## Mizus (10. Mrz 2004)

Möchte mir auch gerne dazu ne Meinung Bilden


----------

